
Dropbox update - blacktulip
https://www.dropbox.com/help/9300
======
Doctor_Fegg
> Specifically, Dropbox Update: Works in the background to check that you’re
> always using the latest version of the desktop application

Do not want.

Apple provides a Software Update mechanism for apps downloaded from the App
Store. Use it.

If you can't do that because your app is too intrusive for App Store rules,
poll your servers from the main Dropbox app like every other app does. Don't
run a new background app.

Seriously, Dropbox, after the recent farrago with your Mac app, do you never,
ever learn?

